# Slaine



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

hi

here to loose serious weight and tone up

i think i am the only fat c**t on this forum

cheers

Buster Bloodvessel


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

No, not the only one, but you've come to the right place. Get reading past threads its better than asking questions already asked. There's loads of good tips and info. Good luck from one fat c**t to another.:nod:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

haha, im fat to so dont worry 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

cheers guys

whats your story ftb are you in the same league as me lol


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes brother, got me a keg instead of a six pack, but I'm workin on it! Keep up the good work though, it gets addictive:tongue1:


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

so what weight were you and what you now.


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

In January was 18 1/2 stone probably slightly more if I'm honest, weighed myself on Friday and am now 16st 4. It comes off quicker when you start and I was doing stupid things at the beginning like not eating often enough or not at all. I just read info all over the web and filtered out all the crap as best I could, found this site and its been uphill since then. Cardio most days even if it's just a 30min walk to begin with, you don't have to kill yourself, you'll have to work harder as the body adapts.


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

PS I am 5' 8" and looked like a weeble, I've only wee legs!!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

go on ma man, keep it up and we can get thru this together lol

whats your target weight


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

don't really have a target weight, got a big f*****g head so if I get skinny I'm gonna look ridiculous. Concentrating on gaining muscle at the mo, mixing in the cardio which I hate with a passion but it's a must. My nipples are facing the right way for the first time in years lol and am getting good newbie gains. Added 2 inches to my chest, inch on both thighs that sort of thing and really happy with it. Your goal just weight loss or are you thinking of bulking up too!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

my main target is weight loss from around my gut, boobs and chin.

my 2nd target is to define and then build and build and build until......

so do you notice a huge diff with loosing that 2.5 stone


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

In this heat brother no, lol!! Yes definately, wife keeps pointing out where I'm losing which I don't see, I'm paranoid anyway. I can see areas more defined but the gut is always there looking up at me, mocking.:axe:I'm determined though and focused for the first time in ages. Life used to be about food, now its just fuel for the machine, grrrrrrrr! Anyway matey I'm outta here got a three year old intent on staying up. I'll be checking up on your progress and if I can help you in anyway let me know. Be good!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

so what did you do to start off as in diet wise and fitness wise


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ftblk

see when you started what did you drop your calorie intake to and what was your protein, carb and fat intake and did you change these intakes on weight days


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Hope you fella's stick at it and keep encouraging each other all the way! Most people take on waaaaaaaaaaay too much when they embark on a fat loss and fitness lifestyle. Kill themselves until they are dead in the first week. Wake up in agony. Get put off by the whole idea and never come back! Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks dude, we will try our best


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Big lad. I would guess I dropped to no more than 2100 calories when I understood what I was doing. I ate very little fat to begin with only using minimal Extra Virgin Olive oil and a smaller amount of walnut oil and vinegar for dressing salad, I still don't use any other oil other than extra virgin. Check everything you eat for amounts of saturated fats, get into the habit of reading food packaging, you'll be surprised how much crap they put into food. But as Gazz says take it easy. Eat as best you can to begin with get the exercise right, know your limits. I ate 100g oatmeal for brekkie and 100g of couscous, wholewheat pasta or brown rice for lunch, 50g baked sweet potato for dinner. I was not myself limiting my carb intake to any less but I think that's because my main intake prior to this was carbs. I did up calorie intake on a training day cause to be honest I needed it but again I watched what I ate, I didn't have a cheat meal for six weeks and then it was a homemade burger, whole wheat bun and sweet potato fries. It's amazing how quickly the palate can adapt. I know I haven't answered your question as you would have liked but again check threads on diet, YoungBlood has a good on one on creating a diet which is easy to understand. I hope its youngblood, if not someone correct me!!!! Things are a bit crazy at the mo, moving house but I'll sort the MSN thing out so we can chat a bit easier in future. Good luck brother and keep up the good work. PS protein shake after getting up out of bed, one before bed and one with peanut butter and 50g oatmeal after weight training. Try and get around 40g or more protein from lean meat/fish as I can!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Guy's brilliant thread, and good luck with it, stick at it and you'll make progress, nice to see people supporting each other!


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Pikey, I'm following your Blog. Hope you're recovery is going well. Your avatar makes me wonder where you bury your dead. You are definately an inspiration to me.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah nice one pikey,

as for my brother from another mother lol Ftblk how is it going this week ma man.

i am trying to do one hour cycling everyday and i am breaking myself in gently with the weight regime so i will be back on thurs. Once a week is fine for me the now until my muscles stop being as sore then ill increase the attendence.

Moving house Ft, you must be the only person i know who has the balls to do that at the moment with the current climate.


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Had no choice really big lad. Wifes father died in 2007 from brain tumour, wife had been at home living with her parents earlier that year. We've only just last month sold and took a serious kicking on the price...... Then me da had a heart-attack in August of 08 and that all kind of lead me to this point. So goodbye Belfast!!! Unfortunately training for this week has been non existent too much going on, but hopefully will get to attack it this afternoon, diets gone to sh**e as well but returned to normal this morning. For us mere mortals, training a muscle group once a week is enough. It takes about six or seven days for the muscle to repair properly so training the same group more than once a week to me is counterproductive, but I'm sure there are other thoughts on this. Hope it's going well, keep at it!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol must be one of the most popular intro threads from a non female lol.

slaine-you have an amusing way with words 

you fitty wucker you :becky:


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Dude if your moving house that alone will shed pounds will it not.

sounds like a bad couple of years

so have you moved out of Belfast.

glad your getting back into neeber just think of the positives

i done a 12 mile cycle this morning the only thing that stopped me doing more was the pain my arse was producing with this bloody seat.

Think im gunna duct tape a pillow to my arse to make life easier.

just had the one of the biggest tests of my short fitness career there

took my kids to Mcdonalds for lunch and had to watch them eat big macs and chips...there now grounded for putting me thru that lol

chin up big man

cheers Crazycal i try to be as positive as i can all the time


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks they're getting there just seems a long time recovering...

they're not buried they make good protein and taste like chicken... ;-)

I look a lot friendlier in person - Cal didn't recognise me when he met me

good luck with the moving a right royal pain in the ass!


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers lads and well done Slaine. McD's is a hard thing to pass up, but watch Supersize Me, a documentary and may put you off for good. The guy who made it had the liver values of an alcoholic after 30 days of eating nothing but McDonalds!!!!! Guy's called Morgan Spurlock, you may have already seen it. Moved out of Belfast to the bustling metropolis of Limavady, small town in the north west. Born and raised there and Belfast isn't somehwere I want to raise kids, great city to party in but not for raising kids. I hate bikes and try to do more walking than anything. Back at the gym today for the first time in almost two weeks, strength down a bit but we'll get back to it. Chest's gonna hurt like feck tomorrow, for once enjoyed me cardio, almost think I missed it. Pikey don't burst my bubble, I prefer to think of you as a killing machine!! Glad to hear you're recovering.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

hows things going big stuff, you keeping on the straight and narrow.

Was at the gym on thurs, still hurting and cycled into work today


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Things could be better, diet is just so so and trying to get to the gym is a pain in the ass. I'm the only one free at the mo for an insane three year old who at the moment is making typing this really difficult by pulling my hand away from the keypad. I need to focus. Glad to see you're getting into it though, I'll need to up me game to keep up with you.


----------

